# East Texas Home & Land



## B Adams (May 10, 2002)

We have for sale 35 acres +/- with a 2 bedroom, 1 bath 1000sq foot home built in the 1970's. Highway frontage, pipe fence on highway, house is secluded from highway, gravel/dirt lane, has a water well. It does have a septic tank. House is all electric, with a/c and heat. Lots of wildlife, 70% wooded (mostly oaks), 30% open with coastal and bahai grass. . Hope this link works. PM if interested. We lived in this home prior to building and just want to find someone that loves it as much as we did. It will not be listed with a realtor. Located between Crockett and Madisonville.

B Adams

We are asking $3,500 per acre and $30,000 for house. Roughly $152,500 for property.



http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk244/badams195899/


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

good looking property. Wish I had seen this before I started on my present conquest. Good luck selling it.

Stacy


----------



## B Adams (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, it is a wonderful place. The pictures don't do it justice.

B Adams


----------

